
Drones Could Soon Be Used to Deliver the Mail in Singapore - doppp
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/08/drones-could-soon-be-used-to-deliver-the-mail-in-singapore/
======
Chefkoochooloo
Singapore will eventually use drone as the main purpose of mail delivery
because in the high-tech era, using drone is becoming more popular. However,
there are many factors that they should take into consideration. First, how
can they ensure that the drone will deliver the mail/package to final
destination without getting stolen from people. Second, how using drones can
affect the unemployment rates in Singapore. The government also have to come
up with law regarding controlling the drone delivery. There are many more
problems needed to be addressed and fixed before Singapore can put drone into
widely used.

------
scurvy
Doubtful considering that Singapore is a huge social net for its citizens.
Drones would replace people's jobs and then they couldn't brag about that 0%
unemployment rate.

Half kidding, half serious there, but Singapore isn't Japan and wouldn't
replace people's jobs with robots.

